# Three's a charm!



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

54cm ST, 55cm TT. I have one of the correct panto covers and am going to try to have another engrtaved with the panto. The build won't be perfect (Cinelli panto stem and bars, record hubs, Chorus rear derailleur), but I still think it's got a lot of potential.

I also need to especially thank CdM for his assistance (and his friend's) for checking the frame out and making sure it's the real deal. It does have some unusual features for the model:

1. Sloping fork crown.
2. Fork has Campagnolo drops, rear drops are De Rosa

The fork's serial number does match the frame.

The consensus is that it was likely a custom request by the owner or, possibly, a replacement fork for a lost in transition one.

I'll post better photos when I have some light on Friday.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice! which one will be your favorite DR? I've always been envious of your Titanio! Now, this!!!


----------



## dayshay (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember these from the mid to late 80's. De Rosa did a special edition with all C-Record and Almarc leather wrapped bars, but I remember them to have flat crowned forks, as you have already been told. Perhaps it was a custom request, as you said, as the paint is a perfect match and it does have the blue inlays like the rest of frame. I do not believe they were sold as frames only, I remember them only built up, but it is possible I suppose. It was normal for them to have de rosa stamped drop outs from this era, and campy too. I have had a few of these back in the day, beautiful bikes, congrats! I don't believe I have ever seen panto'd c record, so if this were to have pantographed parts, it was probably limited to the TTT or Cinelli stems they used at the time. If you do a search in this forum on "member's bikes", I am sure you will find a few of them.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi dashay - this was not a frame set - and the seller parted out the panto 3ttt stem. They did have panto delta covers as well. This is the only sloping crown I've seen.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> Nice! which one will be your favorite DR? I've always been envious of your Titanio! Now, this!!!


I really like the Primato - probably that one.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Finished:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's great! The panto parts, even complete bikes have come up on EBay but are very expensive.


----------

